

Tell HN: 2009 Calendar, to help hackers with networking. - bluishgreen

Hi,<p>I am two timing between a start-up and grad studies. This is my holiday project. I put together some photographs that I made during 2008 that align to a theme as a calendar for 2009.<p>This is for sale now. The deliverables are hi res ( order of 3000 pixels ) copies of these files which can be printed at your favorite local print shop. ( or home if you have good printers ). I will also customize each copy with your business name/contact information.<p>What good is this ?<p>1. Think of this as purchasing an ad space right on your clients table for a period of one year. What is that worth to you ? Calendars lie around for a year, and when people ask about it your company name( or your name if you are a freelancer ) comes up in the conversation a lot and that is a good thing.<p>2. This is a great way to start a conversation going with those cold contacts in your clientele. This new year I will give you an excuse to start a conversation with a potential client and leave a favorable lasting ( for one year ) impression on their table.<p>3. Since this is not mass produced your gift will be unique.<p>Mail me at [s n a t h a n (at) c i s e (dot)  u f l (dot) e d u] if you are interested in this product.<p>Wish you all a productive new year filled with excitement, learning and building.<p>http://www.senthilgandhi.com/calendar/index.html
======
gmi01
Hey, Nice shots! What camera do you use ?

~~~
bluishgreen
Thanks!, Nikon D300.

------
kobs
^ Another fellow CS student at UF :-)

------
mtarifi
December is missing!

~~~
bluishgreen
Yup, working on it. It will be the image that is currently up on my homepage.
One other month is missing too, all will be up by end of the day.

